# 1981 5000 s ?????



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

I have the chance to buy a 1981 5000 S 88k 1 owner pretty clean. Whats this car worth and does anyone have any pics or specs. 
I know nothing about the car.
Frank


----------



## Audictd (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: 1981 5000 s ????? (gtiboy66)*

Cool Car....look for pics on Audiworld as well as specs in the model guide section.
I like the looks...hard to tell it apart from the 4000's.
The "S" isn't worth much, a turbo model is much more desirable.


----------



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: 1981 5000 s ????? (Audictd)*

make sure it aint rotted. they are nice big cars, and it looks knda like a 4k from about 35 ft


----------

